# Donau unterhalb Wiens



## Peda (2. August 2005)

Servus Kollegen. 

Gerade habe ich mich in diesem Forum registriert, und nun soll ich mich vorstellen: Na gut, ich bin 29, und seit 4 Jahren fast nur mehr an der Donau "aktiv". Früher hab ich hauptsächlich an Teichen gefischt, das kann ich mir jetzt kaum noch vorstellen, weil´s mir einfach zu "fad" wäre. Ich mag die Artenvielfalt in der Donau, wo Du nie weißt, welcher Fisch Deinen Köder nehmen wird, und wie groß er sein wird. Und ich mag  die Donau, weil sie kein einfaches Wasser ist, unterschiedliche Wasserstände, tiefes Wasser, seichtes Wasser, es ist fast immer was neues.  Ich hab aber, besonders im ersten Jahr, viel Lehrgeld gezahlt, und hab nicht selten absolut tote Tage erlebt. Mittlerweile passiert mir das kaum noch, auch an schlechten Tagen , geht meistens der eine oder andere schöne Fisch, und was mir an der Donau besonders gefällt, ist die Durchschnittsgröße der Fische. Irgendein Ausnahmefisch ist jedes Jahr dabei. Nachdem ich ein paar Reviere ausprobiert habe(Mannswörth, Albern) bin ich in Haslau "hängengeblieben". Das Revier ist zwar sehr klein (600m Strom + 600m Ausstand), aber sehr abwechslungsreich. 3 große Buhnen und ein Leitwerk, und das wars. Aber auf diesen 600 Metern kann man so ziemlich alles fangen, was es in der Donau gibt. 
Was die Friedfische betrifft, fühl ich mich ziemlich sicher, mit der Zeit bekommt man einen "Riecher", wo die Fische zu finden sind. Aber die Raubfische machen mir noch zu schaffen. Oder gibt´s in der Donau einfach so wenige? Ich hab zwar von jeder Art schon ein ziemlich großes Exemplar gefangen(alles beim Spinnfischen), aber in 4 Jahren ist das ja gar nichts. Oft bin ich tagelang am Spinnfischen, ohne einen Biss zu bekommen. Ich würde mich über Eure Tips und Anregungen daher sehr freuen, vielleicht findet sich unter Euch ja einer, der die Donau unterhalb Wiens und die dortigen Verhältnisse gut kennt, vielleicht ja sogar das Revier Haslau. 

lg
Peda


----------



## posengucker (2. August 2005)

*AW: Donau unterhalb Wiens*

Hallo peda  |wavey: ,

herzlich willkommen an Board. Mir gings ähnlich wie Dir. Die Teiche wurden mir zu fad und die Donau ist immer für Überrachungen gut. Ich fische allerdings oberhalb von Wien.

lg
Pogu


----------



## rob (2. August 2005)

*AW: Donau unterhalb Wiens*

servas peda#h
auch von mir ein herzliches willkommen.
sehr nette vorstellung:m
ich kann dir und dem werner nur beipflichten.die donau ist was ganz besonderes.
reizen tun mich auch schon lange nur mehr flüsse,seen,bäche,meer.
das geniale aha-erlebnis ist es was das fischen da ausmacht.im teich kennst du eh alle fische beim namen
ich selber fisch auch in der donau oberhalb von wien.kann dir nur von uns sagen,das es auch nicht leicht ist regelmässig raubfische zu fangen.bin sicher das es weniger gibt,aber einige pros fangen bei uns auch noch ganz gut zander und hecht.
barsch sehr selten,karpfen gut und die welse fangen wir:m
lg aus wien
rob


----------



## Peda (2. August 2005)

*AW: Donau unterhalb Wiens*

Wie ist die Donau bei Euch? Gerades, verbautes Ufer, Buhnen, Schotterbänke? Ist die Strömung stark? Dürft Ihr nachtfischen?

Unterhalb Wiens sieht die Donau zwar toll aus(sehr naturbelassen), aber ich glaube die vielen Schiffe, und die extremen Wasserstandsschwankungen(KW Freudenau) machen der Fischbrut sehr zu schaffen. Besetzen dürfen sie wegen des Nationalparks nicht (außer Wildkarpfen und Huchen) daher kommts mir so vor, als wäre zwar alles vorhanden, die Bestände aber teilweise recht dünn. 
Auch bei uns ist es glaub ich so, dass es schon leichter ist, einen Wels zu erbeuten als einen Zander. Was schade ist. Nicht dass ich nicht gerne Welse fange, aber Zander sind halt doch die Krönung. 

lg
P


----------



## gismowolf (3. August 2005)

*AW: Donau unterhalb Wiens*

Servus Peda!
Auch von mir ein herzliches Wikommen am Board!!Ich wünsch Dir mit uns viel Spaß hier!!
Sag mal,fischt Du in den Donaualtwässern und in der Donau unterhalb Haslau oder oberhalb??
Vor und nach 1980 hab ich in den Donauausständen zwischen Haslau und Regelsbrunn 
auf Einladung öfter gefischt.Das war damals ein Traum-Wasser!!Zander auf Ansage
und Schiede auf Streamer an der Fliegenrute!!


----------



## posengucker (3. August 2005)

*AW: Donau unterhalb Wiens*

Hi Peda,

bei uns gibt es bis auf Buhnen und Brücken so ziemlich alles, was man sich wünschen kann. Eine Wehr, Bootshafen, Altarm, ruhige Bucht, Sporn und natürlich die Hauptströmung. Nachtfischen ist erlaubt. Uferpartien tlw. Steinschüttung und tlw. naturbelassen. Etwas lästig sind am Wochenende die Freizeitboote auf der Donau. Am Altarm kommen ab und zu ein paar Kajak's vorbei.

lg
Pogu


----------



## Peda (3. August 2005)

*AW: Donau unterhalb Wiens*

Servus Gismowolf!

Ich fische direkt bei Haslau bzw oberhalb der Haslauer Traverse. Von Traum-Wasser kann heute leider keine Rede mehr sein. Es ist im Vergleich zu anderen Donau-Revieren zwar nicht schlecht, und man kann nach wie vor so ziemlich alles fangen, aber es ist schwerer geworden. Übrigens fische ich direkt im Strom, Ausstand so gut wie nie. Entgeht mir da was? Hast Du die Zander "auf Abruf" im Ausstand oder im Strom gefangen? Tagsüber, oder in der Nacht?
Viele Fischer jammern, dass es von Jahr zu Jahr schlechter wird. Offensichtlich ist da schon was dran. 
Erzähl mir doch ein bischen von Deinen Haslau - ERfahrungen.

Peter


----------



## gismowolf (3. August 2005)

*AW: Donau unterhalb Wiens*

Hi Peda!
Norbert Eipeltauer (Angelgerätehändler und Autor von Bild-u.Wortberichten in verschiedenen Anglermagazinen)hatte damals ca.60ha dieses Altwassers gepachtet.
Vom Sturm oder Hochwasser gefällte Bäume wurden unter seiner Mithilfe und Anleitung versenkt und verankert und mit großen ausrangierten Schwimmern markiert,so daß man auch bei Hochwasser wußte,wo ein "Zanderbaum"lag!!Und diese Stellen waren äußerst fängig!Mit Lauben und Rotaugen zwischen 8 und 12 cm konnte man immer schöne Zander zwischen 2 und 5 kg fangen!Ging bei einem Baum nichts mehr,wurde der nächste angefahren!!


----------



## Peda (15. September 2005)

*AW: Donau unterhalb Wiens*

Hallo Kollegen!

Wollte nur mal schnell von den guten Fängen der letzten Tage berichten. Die Raubfischsaison beginnt recht gut, ich konnte in den letzten Tagen 2 Hechte(einer davon hatte über 80 cm) und einen Wels fangen. Aber die Zander lassen noch auf sich warten. Bis auf einen untermaßigen hab ich noch keinen überlisten können. Die letzten Jahre war es echt unheimlich schwer, Zander zu fangen. Der für die Jahreszeit ziemlich hohe Wasserstand hindert mich noch dazu daran, auf die Buhnenspitzen zu gehen. Aber wenigstens geht irgendwas.
Gibt´s bei Euch neues zu berichten?


----------



## posengucker (15. September 2005)

*AW: Donau unterhalb Wiens*

Hi Peda,

Petri zu den tollen Raubern.

An der Donau hat sich bei mir auf Raubfisch nichts getan.

lg
Werner


----------



## Peda (15. September 2005)

*AW: Donau unterhalb Wiens*

Na ja, ich hab da so ein Platzerl gefunden, wo im Spätsommer und Herbst oft ein Hecht steht. Bin immer wieder erstaunt, wie "fixiert" Hechte sind. Man sollte meinen, in dem Revier gibt´s hunderte gute Hechtstandplätze. Tatsache ist aber, dass man sich auf all den scheinbar guten Plätzen den Arm totblinkern kann, und dann geh ich zu diesem "Platzerl", mach ein paar Würfe und der Hecht beißt. 
Die Welse sind da weniger ortsgebunden, somit ist´s immer eine Riesenfreude, wenn einer beißt. 
Na ja, kanns kaum erwarten, wieder ans Wasser zu fahren, "leider" bin ich jetzt aber 5 Tage auf Urlaub.  

Petri und bis zum nächsten Mal


----------

